# Kanger Subtank - Juice in my mouth



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

I have been vaping on my Kanger Subtank for a few days now with a stock 0.5ohm OCC coil, brilliant vape no problem at all.

The last 2 days I have been playing around with the RBA deck and built a 24g 8 wraps 0.5 ohm coil, wicking was done with Japanese Cotton pancake style.

I never get a dry hit but i get juice in my mouth, been playing around with the amount of wick but no success. Also tried upping the wattage but still no luck.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/15)

please post a pic of the build .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

Posted pic


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/15)

instead of pushing the wick up "full pan cake" rather push it all down to collect joose and see .


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> instead of pushing the wick up "full pan cake" rather push it all down to collect joose and see .


Thx Rowan, but I have tried that, Im going to try a spaced coil now and see. I think it might be the Juice that is too high PG.


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

How much juice is it? I build my wicks almost same but with dual coil on my subtank and occasionally get a gurgle and some juice through the drip tip, usually soon after rebuilding, wicking, and refilling. This seems to be very little liquid which I presume is from my excessive wick wetting of 10 drops or so. I usally just blow back intoit without even turning it over and it seems to sort the problem out from the second toot after that. It's not even enough liquid to make an exit through the airholes or mess anywhere. I think it's just excess liquid over the airhole under the coil that bubbles and blowing it clears that and then it get vapourised on the first toot so I never see it anywhere thereafter or have the problem again until the next tank refill.


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/15)

hmmmm , maybe , let us know how it goes


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/15)

Pancake wicks are only really good for really thick juices, thinner juice is just going to run right past the wick, flood the chamber and drain out of the airhole or creep up the chimney. Try the regular wicking method with the ends of the wick just touching the deck, just make sure the juice channels aren't blocked.


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

Ashley A said:


> How much juice is it? I build my wicks almost same but with dual coil on my subtank and occasionally get a gurgle and some juice through the drip tip, usually soon after rebuilding, wicking, and refilling. This seems to be very little liquid which I presume is from my excessive wick wetting of 10 drops or so. I usally just blow back intoit without even turning it over and it seems to sort the problem out from the second toot after that. It's not even enough liquid to make an exit through the airholes or mess anywhere. I think it's just excess liquid over the airhole under the coil that bubbles and blowing it clears that and then it get vapourised on the first toot so I never see it anywhere thereafter or have the problem again until the next tank refill.


50/50 juice. I thought it would clear up but after vaping half the tank it still does it on almost every hit.


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/15)

pancake wick is letting the joose through , i posted some pics of a better way for 50/50 joose


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thx Rowan, but I have tried that, Im going to try a spaced coil now and see. I think it might be the Juice that is too high PG.


Too high PG is likely as well, especially if you got the new stock with the upgraded wider juice channels. If that is the case, you could try higher VG juice or a trick I learnt with the Kayfun 3.1 is too put more wick near the juice channels to essentially kinda clog it to slow it down.

I almost through my Kayfun away because of the constant and excessive gurgling, juice in month and leaking until I discovered this trick on various videos. And to think of it, that is a single coil build almost the same as yours. so here's what I did which you'll see on many videos and reviews. I used uite a thick piece of cotton to start with and long 5cm). Thick enough to really have to be have to be rolled and screwed tighly through the coil. Unbelievably, this is needed for that tank and worked from the 1st time to my amazement and never had a dry hit. then I centrallise the wick and fluff it out again on either end since it was rolled tightly. Then i push the both end up together above the coil. then I push it through the RBA ring and and screw it on. Then I cut the wick about 1cm above where the ring ends. Finally I push all the wick down into the chamber with a screwdriver, like really stuff it in there.


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

New build is working 100 times better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

Thanks for all the advice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (30/4/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks for all the advice.



Think spacing the coil a bit will reduce popping also, which might help reduce spit back.

Just something I read somewhere sometime ago so who knows; something to try nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

Dirge said:


> Think spacing the coil a bit will reduce popping also, which might help reduce spit back.
> 
> Just something I read somewhere sometime ago so who know; something to try nonetheless.


I believe that has solved my problem, I tried the same wicking method on a non spaced coil and got spitback, the problem wasn't the pancake style wicking it was my coil, vaping much better now. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (30/4/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I believe that has solved my problem, I tried the same wicking method on a non spaced coil and got spitback, the problem wasn't the pancake style wicking it was my coil, vaping much better now. Thanks



Glad it's sorted! It's the only deck I have experience on thus far  Will start rebuilding my Delta 2 once this godawful cold is gone and I can manage a lung hit without having a coughing fit.

Judging from your first build, it looks like you made the same mistake I did, too little wick, you want to basically cover the whole deck and just have the juice channels open. And later learned that a tiny bit of spacing in the coil helps reduce popping.

Got it right my third or fourth time after a mate of mine pointed out that it just looks like there is way too little cotton in there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

